

Ask HN: Does developing P2P file sharing software look bad on your resume? - proveanegative


======
FaisalAbid
Maybe if you are applying for a job with the MPAA, otherwise no. In fact may
make you look better than the rest

------
ikeboy
Depends if the interviewer is a pirate. So no. Being involved with a piracy
site directly might be worse.

